# Western HTS wiring issue...



## CollinAnderson (Nov 9, 2014)

Just purchased a set up from a guy and i've been having some issues getting the plow up a running. After installing all of the wiring harness I am still unable to get any power to the controls. The aux wire is hooked up to an ignition controlled cig. lighter and still can't find an issue with it. I do have what i believe to be a solenoid that was in the box seperate from the wiring harness and have no clue where it needs placed in the system. The issue i'm finding with it is that i have no connections for any 4 pin adapter on top. Anyone have any ideas for me to try?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

http://library.westernplows.com/default.asp?cat=247

Try that. That solenoid doesn't look like it's part of you're setup, but I could be wrong. Didn't look like it's got 4 small pins from the website


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

That piece has nothing to do with your snowplow. Toss it and move on.

Confirm with a test light that where ever you've got the power source for the controller is definitely hot when the key is on. If that's not the issue, then check the fuses in the lighting harness, near where it plugs into the module at locations "B" and "C". Lastly, you must have the plow connected to the truck via the two grill plugs in order for the controller to power up.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

You should be wired as shown on page three here:

http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdffiles/29225.11_041514.pdf


----------



## CollinAnderson (Nov 9, 2014)

cubicinches;1864613 said:


> That piece has nothing to do with your snowplow. Toss it and move on.
> 
> Confirm with a test light that where ever you've got the power source for the controller is definitely hot when the key is on. If that's not the issue, then check the fuses in the lighting harness, near where it plugs into the module at locations "B" and "C". Lastly, you must have the plow connected to the truck via the two grill plugs in order for the controller to power up.


Thanks. Confirmed what i thought. When attempting to just getting things set up I attempted to hook the aux wire straight to the positive terminal on the battery and still did not have anything light up on the controller. Will the location of the aux wire have any bearing on whether or not this will come on? I have triple checked that all of the fuses are working and not blown. Is there a way to tell if the controller is fried?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

CollinAnderson;1864644 said:


> Will the location of the aux wire have any bearing on whether or not this will come on?


Not as long as it's hooke d to 12V. That's all that matters.



CollinAnderson;1864644 said:


> Is there a way to tell if the controller is fried?


Try another multiplex controller. Any one that will plug into the connector will work, even if it's for a V-plow. It's unlikely though, in my opinion.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

You do have the plow plugged into the truck while attempting to power up the controller, correct?

Also, check the two four-pin weather pack plugs in the control harness. Their locations cannot be swapped... The one at the very end of the control harness must plug into the battery cable, and the one that is broken out of the middle of the control harness goes to the lighting harness. See the diagram I posted the link to.


----------



## CollinAnderson (Nov 9, 2014)

cubicinches;1864656 said:


> You do have the plow plugged into the truck while attempting to power up the controller, correct?
> 
> Also, check the two four-pin weather pack plugs in the control harness. Their locations cannot be swapped... The one at the very end of the control harness must plug into the battery cable, and the one that is broken out of the middle of the control harness goes to the lighting harness. See the diagram I posted the link to.


Yes the plow is hooked up. I'll go over those connections again. thanks


----------



## CollinAnderson (Nov 9, 2014)

Got it working. thanks for the help


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What was it


----------



## CollinAnderson (Nov 9, 2014)

the 2 - 4 pin clips were backwards...fail of the day. again, thanks for all the help


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What 4 pin clips?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

dieselss;1864865 said:


> What 4 pin clips?


See post #7


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

CollinAnderson;1864853 said:


> the 2 - 4 pin clips were backwards...fail of the day. again, thanks for all the help


You're not the first...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

cubicinches;1864946 said:


> See post #7


Is that just an hts thing?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

dieselss;1864960 said:


> Is that just an hts thing?


Nope. All Multiplex plows use the same control harness. I've seen guys mix those two plugs up plenty of times.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

cubicinches;1864965 said:


> Nope. All Multiplex plows use the same control harness. I've seen guys mix those two plugs up plenty of times.


Especially when battery is on drivers side. :laughing: They get to the battery harness first and use the connector in middle of control harness. Just had an HTS come into shop last week with this issue.


----------

